# Windows 10 iMac Late 2006



## pignouf76 (7 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Apple ayant abandonné mon iMac Late 2006 sous OS X Lion, je l'avais depuis utilisé sous cet OS. Mais avec la sortie de Windows 10 et les logiciels de plus en plus nombreux à ne pas supporter Lion, j'ai finalement décider de passer du "côté obscur" ( même si j'ai déjà d'autres PC en plus du Mac ). J'ai donc mis Windows 7 puis 10 ( seule façon de faire sur ce mac ), puis installé individuellement chaque driver récupéré dans l'archive de Bootcamp 4. L'iMac a l'air d'aimer ce traitement puisque depuis le passage, je le redécouvre, et c'est un vrai plaisir de l'utiliser !

Petite vidéo du résultat :





Conclusion : si vous avez un Mac Intel qui ne sert à rien, c'est un bon moyen de lui donner un second souffle !


----------



## orbx (13 Décembre 2019)

Mon bilan en 2019:
Plus de pilote graphique ATI...
Résolution en 1400px = suffisante pour moi d'ailleurs (au lieu du 1680px possible sur Win 7).
Mais pas de "bureau étendu" possible!


----------



## lolhangman (17 Août 2022)

merci pour ce retour qui m aide encore en 2022


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2022)

lolhangman a dit:


> merci pour ce retour qui m aide encore en 2022


A faire quoi ? La même chose que dans la vidéo ? Si oui, tu oublies, Microsoft a retiré depuis belle lurette le fichier .exe qui permettait pendant un temps de faire la mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10, c'est fini !

Et en plus ce message n'avait rien à faire dans macOS, il est maintenant au bon endroit.


----------

